# Stomverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?



## Kuhprah (26. Dezember 2015)

Wir sind aktuell gerade daran herauszufinden ob unser Stromverbrauch normal ist oder irgend ein Gerät Strom saugt ohne dass wir es merken.

Der Ruhestrom bei uns liegt bei rund 1,2kW... sprich 1.200W Last... das heisst wir haben fast 30kWh Stromverbrauch pro Tag wenn wir nichts machen... 


Ich habe für den Wert alles ausgesteckt und abgeschaltet wo ging. Sprich die Heizung ist aus, Wärmepumpe für Warmwasser ebenfalls.

Folgende Geräte laufen allerdings 24h durch. Die habe ich hier mal aufgelistet und teilweise auch durchgemessen:
- Switch Zyxel GS1900-48HP mit 3 WLAN PoE AP`s dran (maximale Leistungsaufnahme 250W)
- Synology RS214 mit 2 HDD (Verbraucht im Betrieb  nicht ganz 40W)
- Swisscom Modem im Serverschrank
- Kühlschrank Liebherr A+++
- Tiefkühler A+ (Verbrauch 5W)
- AEG Backofen/Steamer Kombi ausgeschaltet, nur die Uhr leuchtet
- Radio Sonos Play 1
- Geräte im Standby (Samsung TV, Nintendo WiiU, Nintendo DS Ladegerät, Swisscom TV Box)

Das ist alles wo noch am Netz hängt...ziehe ich jetzt mal wohlwollend 400W (0,4kW) für die Servertechnik ab so bleiben immer noch 0.8kW an Verbrauch.... also irgend etwas zieht rund 800W und das permanent  

Irgendwer ne Idee was das sein könnte? Oder ist das ein normaler Standbyverbrauch für ein Haus?


----------



## bschicht86 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Wie mißt du denn den Verbrauch?

Kannst du den kurzfristig beobachten über eine Digitalanzeige? Wenn ja, knips doch mal nach und nach die Sicherungen aus, dann kannst du zumindest den/die Verbraucher lokalisieren.

EDIT: Dass der Tiefkühler nur 5W brauchen soll, kann ich kaum glauben, höchstens, wenn er nichts tut. Läuft der Kompressor, dürfte sich schon einiges sammeln.


----------



## Brehministrator (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Das kommt mir in der Tat ziemlich viel vor, 1200 Watt... Aber folgendes ist zu bedenken: Bei einem Kühlschrank/Gefrierschrank ist ja nur für maximal 10% der gesamten Dauer der Kompressor auch an. Deshalb ist der Jahresverbrauch dieser Geräte auch ganz akzeptabel. Aber wenn der Kompressor gerade mal läuft, sind das auch in der Regel über 100 Watt. Du hast mit den 1200 Watt ja nur eine momentane Stichprobe genommen. Vielleicht lief in diesem Augenblick zufällig gerade der Kompressor von Kühlschrank und Gefrierschrank? Das können dann zusammen schon mal 300 Watt sein. (Übrigens glaube  ich nicht, dass dein Tiefkühler 5 Watt verbraucht, wie du geschrieben hast - das ist ein unrealistisch niedriger Wert.)

Ansonsten habe ich keine gute Idee. Das kann man am besten beurteilen, wenn man selbst in dem Haus wohnt. Geh halt nochmal durch alle Räume, und denke in Ruhe darüber nach, was noch Strom ziehen könnte... Weihnachtsbeleuchtung? Gas-/Ölheizung? Heizungspumpen? Belüftung/Klimatisierung? Bewegungsmelder innerhalb/außerhalb des Hauses? Telefonanlage? Klingeltrafo?


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Ich kann es über die Software von der Solarsteuerung in Echtzeit auslesen. Mit 2 - 3 Sekunden Verzögerung jeweils. Hocke jetzt seit Mittag da und unter 1.15kW Verbrauch war ich noch nicht die letzten 2 Stunden... 

Ich habe mein haus mit Digitalstrom gesteuert, aber die Dinger können unmöglich so viel Saft ziehen...

Seit dem 11. Dezember können wir das so auswerten, und in den 15 1/2 Tagen haben wir bis jetzt 775 kwH Strom gebraucht.. das wären 50 kWh am Tag... für einen 2 Personen Haushalt


----------



## Soulsnap (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Alter Verwalter, das ist wirklich viel zu viel mMn. oO


----------



## Brehministrator (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Als nächstes hätte ich dann vielleicht die Momentanstromanzeige der Solarsteuerung in Zweifel gezogen... Aber wenn euer (amtlicher) Zähler tatsächlich in 15 Tagen 775 kWh Strom gezählt hat, dann wird der hohe Verbrauch wohl leider stimmen  Dann solltet ihr euch schnell Gedanken machen, das aufzuklären und zu beheben...  Das wären ja ca. 15 Euro pro Tag (oder 450 Euro im Monat) nur für Strom 

Kleine Verbraucher (Steckernetzteile, Geräte im Standby, etc.) können nicht so viel ausmachen. Denn in einem elektronischen Gerät wird ja der komplette verbrauchte Strom in Wärme umgesetzt. Wenn jetzt irgendeines dieser Geräte aufgrund eines Defektes ständig 100 Watt ziehen würde, würden an dieser Stelle auch 100 Watt Wärmeleistung frei... Das ist so viel, dass das Gerät dann schon längst geschmolzen/verbrannt wäre  Es muss also irgendwo noch einen oder mehrere "große" Verbraucher geben (Heizungspumpen, Versorgungsanlagen, etc.), die den ganzen Strom ziehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

1,2 kw Ruhestrom? Zapft dein Nachbar deinen Anschluss an? WTF?  Schalt doch mal nacheinander die Sicherungen ab, wo das herkommt.

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das deine Solaranlage einen Defekt hat und die Solarzellen mit Strom speist und dort der Strom in Wärme verbrannt wird. Ansonsten musst du ja schon ein paar richtig hungrige Verbraucher dran haben.
Wie gesagt Sicherungen nacheinander ausmachen und schaun wann der Verbrauch einbricht.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Grad versucht... der bricht nedd ein...  Werde heute Nacht, wenn vom Dach kein Strom kommt mal die Anlage selber kappen, alle Sicherungen von Verbrauchern raus nehmen und dann mal sehen was am Zähler effektiv steht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Dann wird da wohl ein Defekt in der Solaranlage sein. Eventuell ist die auch falsch konfiguriert oder falsch angeschlossen... Denn wenn man die Solarzellen mit Strom versorgt, anstatt den abzunehmen hat man eine schöne Dachheizung, was den Verbrauch erklären würde.


----------



## bschicht86 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Scher, dass das nicht der Wert ist, den deine Solaranlage ins Netz einspeist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Dann würde ja sein Stromzähler(ich nehme mal stark an das es ein 2-Richtungszähler ist) auf der Bezug-Seite nicht die ganze Zeit rattern...
Wenn die Solaranlage einspeist, sollte die Liefer-Seite hochzählen.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Stmverbrauch im EFH, was habt ihr so als Ruhewert?*

Das is der aktuelle Stand...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, mein PC rennt jetzt und eventuell auch ein Teil der Heizung.

Dafür hab ich mal meinen Serverschrank durchgemessen... der Switch incl. der 3 angeschlossenen AP´s zieht 48W, das Synology 22W und das Modem 8W.. macht zusammen 78W.. runden wir es mal auf 0,1kW auf  Naja, die Nacht wird's dann ja mal zeigen... aber egal was ich alles ausschalte, den Posten bei Verbrauch bekomme ich nicht unter 1,15kW...

Der Zähler im Kasten zeigt an ob bezogen oder eingespeist wird. Sprich die Momentane Last. Wenn ich mehr einspeise ist ein Pfeil nach links, wenn ich mehr brauche als ich produziere nach rechts... Is also am Zähler tagsüber schwer auszulesen, da die Produktion ja auch immer schwankt.. die Zahlen bleiben maximal 10 Sekunden gleich. Daher mach ichs auch heut Nacht, wo die Solaranalge abgeschaltet ist.

Und da der Verbrauch seit dem 11. Dezember  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bschicht86 (26. Dezember 2015)

Wieviel Nennleistung hast du denn auf dem Dach? Das sieht für mich eher danach aus, als wären die Zählwandler ans falsche Kabel geklemmt worden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2015)

Wir werden es ja sehen, wenn es komplett dunkel ist...  Dann sollte nichts mehr vom Dach kommen.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Dezember 2015)

Nennleistung ist 10.5kWp... aber bei der Nebelsuppe im Moment kannst das vergessen.... das is die Bilanz seit dem 11. wo alles Aktivgeschalten ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brehministrator (27. Dezember 2015)

Hmm... Die Angabe, dass du 10,5 kWp an Solarzellen installiert hast, legt jetzt schon den Verdacht nahe, dass die beiden Zähler (also für Einspeisung und Verbrauch) vertauscht worden sind - entweder nur in der Anzeige-Software (was natürlich gut wäre), oder wirklich am Anschluss.

Bei einer 10,5 kWp-Anlage sind beim aktuellen Wetter Tagesproduktionen von 30-60 kWh realistisch. Und genau das sind die Werte, die in deinem Diagramm oben als Verbrauch stehen... Werte von 5-10 kWh sind wiederum für den Tagesverbrauch realistisch, und dass sind genau die Werte, die oben bei Einspeisung stehen. Ich würde der Sache definitiv mal auf den Grund gehen 

Du kannst ja mal tagsüber testen, wenn du ein großes Gerät einschaltest (z.B. Backofen), ob dann in der Momentananzeige der Verbrauchswert größer wird, oder der Einspeisungs-Wert


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Dezember 2015)

Die ersten Auswertungen sind gemacht.. wie es aussieht berechnet der Computer ständig einen viel zu hohen Verbrauch. In der Nacht, wenn alles ausgeschalten ist beziehe ich laut Zähler vom Energieversorger 157W aus dem Netzt.. der Wert ist Plausibel und macht Sinn. Im gleichen Moment aber sagt mir die Kommandozentrale dass ich 1.090W beziehe 

Hab jetzt mal auch Tagsüber mitgeloggt und dabei festgestellt dass der Wert zwischen Zähler und Datenlogger zwischen 450W und 900W Differenz ist.. im Schnitt sind es rund 700W welche mit die Steuerzentrale mehr an Verbrauch anrechnet als es der Zähler tut... Beispielsweise habe ich heut morgen Laut Logger 287W aus dem Netz bezogen, während mein Zähler meldete dass ich 350W bereits Einspeise.

Hier wird der Anlagenbaue noch mal ein Auge darauf werfen müssen.... weil selbst im allerbesten Falle zeigt der Logger beim Verbrauch mindestens 11kWh pro Tag zu viel an...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2015)

Hmmmm, da ist wohl was im Eimer. Ist die Solaranlage noch in den 2 Jahren Gewährleistung? Dann direkt anrufen und reparieren lassen.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2015)

Die is erst seit gut 2 Wochen in Betrieb.  Haben noch mehr Problechen, zum Beispiel schafft die Wärmepumpe Wassertemeraturen jenseits der 80 Grad... was laut Datenblatt aber gar nicht möglich ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2015)

Haben die wärmepumpen nicht für den notfall einen elektrischen zuheizer? Der könnte die 80 grad schaffen...


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2015)

Hat er. Habs heut auch gesehen, die Wärmepumpe braucht 1.250W im Betrieb... dafür dass das Ding gut 9 Stunden rennt kommt mir das alles andere als ökonomisch vor  So viel Strom wie die braucht braucht die ganze Elektroheizung im Haus nicht....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hat er. Habs heut auch gesehen, die Wärmepumpe braucht 1.250W im Betrieb...


1250W sind aber, nach meinem dafür halten, für eine wärmepumpe zuviel. Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist das auch nur eine kompressorkühlung die halt luft/erdreich kühlt und ihm dadurch wärme entzieht. Wenn aber der elektrische zuheizer mit läuft, sollte der wert realistisch sein. (die heizstäbe ziehen wirklich enorm strom, genau so wie eine elektrische fußbodenheizung)


> So viel Strom wie die braucht braucht die ganze Elektroheizung im Haus nicht....


Irgendwie bin ich kein fan von elektroheizungen. Hatte jahrelang im zimmer einen nachtspeicherofen stehen und der war nicht so pralle. Und weil ich hier ländlich wohne sage ich nur dauerbrand- bzw. kachelofen oder kamin FTW.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die is erst seit gut 2 Wochen in Betrieb.  Haben noch mehr Problechen, zum Beispiel schafft die Wärmepumpe Wassertemeraturen jenseits der 80 Grad... was laut Datenblatt aber gar nicht möglich ist


Dann ruf direkt an das es in Ordnung gebracht wird.  Je früher desto besser. Da würde ich selber keinen Finger krum machen. Hast ja immerhin nen Haufen Kohle bezahlt.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich kein fan von elektroheizungen. .



Is ja keine Elektroheizung im eigentlichen Sinne. Wir heizen mit IR Stahlung. Wenn alle Heizelemente im Haus auf Vollgas rennen brauchen die zusammen nicht mal 3.000W  Die rennen 1 - 2 Stunden insgesamt am Tag und heizen die Holzwände auf, welche dann die Wärme den Tag und Nacht über wieder abgeben 

Das mit der WP wird am 4. wieder geregelt.. is ne Pumpe die der Luft Wärme entzieht und damit Wasser warm macht.


----------



## Fafafin (8. Januar 2016)

Vergiss die Momentanwerte. Da scheint gepfuscht worden zu sein. Konzentrier dich auf die mech. Zähler. Am besten ganz klassisch mit Stift und Zettel täglich die Zählerwerte notieren.
Ich verbrauche seit Jahren 4500-5000 kWh pro Jahr mit 5 Personen. 2 Kühlschränke, 2 Gefrierschränke, Waschmaschine, Trockner, Gasheizung mit 3 Umwälzpumpen, E-Herd, Computer usw.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Januar 2016)

Inzwischen ist mal geklärt dass die Aufzeichnung nicht richtig funktioniert.. sie hat zwar ne Abweichung aber quasi im Leerlauf fast 600W zu viel ist nicht gut. Ausserdem wurde die Wärmepumpe repariert.. statt gut 9kWh für einmal aufheizen braucht sie jetzt nur noch 2,2kWh... das is schon besser


----------

